# [Wet Thumb Forum]-actinic



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

Why are many of the lightstrips sold with preinstalled 10,000/actinic combinations when it is not optimum for plant growth?


----------



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

Why are many of the lightstrips sold with preinstalled 10,000/actinic combinations when it is not optimum for plant growth?


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I believe the 10k w/actinic are more aimed towards marine/reef tanks, A in the color of the visible light they give off, a cool white/blue to represent the 25-50ft deep range in the ocean. B to stimulate the growth of the algae within corals.

A person I know actually used these bulbs (the 10k/actinic that came in the 4x65W Coralife CF fixture) for a couple months untill he could afford some 6500k's. The fish looked good but the plants were not growing as well as they could. I guess a certain percentage of the light was wasted (more 420nm then the plants could use), and IMO there was not a strong enough red peak (650nm+) to grow the plants well.

This is just all just MHO and none of it may in fact be applicable to your situation.


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

This is just my assumption, I could be entirely wrong, but it seems most of the "new stuff" starts out being used by the reefkeepers and then trickles down to other segments of the aquarium hobby. PC's were first used by marine people and then when we planted freshwater people needed more intensive lighting there were some produced to fill our niche.

I would say the majority of PC's still go on reef tanks. That is why when you see them they usually have reef spectrum lighting. But this is just my assumption. Anyone feel free to correct me if I am wrong. (no sarcasm intended)

----------------------------

15XH, 36W PC, XP-1, Onyx Sand, DIY CO2

Crypts spiralis, ciliata and wendtii bronze and red, pennywort, wisteria and java fern and moss.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I agree Jon. IMO, in the north american market the Reefers are a larger segment of the market then the plant people, and they are generally far more gracious in the amount of money they are willing to spend. 

I think the reefers generally popularize new technology, making the companies compete, which bring prices down. This inturn trickles down to the smaller market niches, like the plant people. 

A nice planted tank can cost as much as a reef tank, but I think most will agree there are FAR more reef tanks here then serious planted tanks.


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Justin604:
> A nice planted tank can cost as much as a reef tank, but I think most will agree there are FAR more reef tanks here then serious planted tanks.


You know why that is don't you? Like the joke goes, a man was asked how he got started in the planted aquaria hobby and he responded, "I mastered reefkeeping so I was looking for a real challenge."









----------------------------

15XH, 36W PC, XP-1, Onyx Sand, DIY CO2

Crypts spiralis, ciliata and wendtii bronze and red, pennywort, wisteria and java fern and moss.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

hahahahahaha


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

For all interested, Coralife now makes their CF fixtures in a freshwater plant version with 6,500K bulbs.

George


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> and they are generally far more gracious in the amount of money they are willing to spend.


So this is why anything having to do with aquariums is so grossly overpriced.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Aquariums, swimming pools, boats, scuba diving gear, notice a common thread? Here's another: Skydiving gear, airplanes, sailplanes, and of course for the really wealthy there is always rocket ships.

When it's not strictly pedestrian, expect to pay a premium.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

The Freshwater Aqualight from Coralife has 6700K bulbs









As for the price of this hobby, it is getting rather expensive. I was thinking, I may take up another hobby that is not so hardon the wallet, I was thinking luxury sailing.......


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Ahhh...6500, 6700....what's 200K among friends?









George


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)




----------

